
Ask HN: Would you sign up if a Phone Number is required? - warewolf
Would you create an account on a App that requires a Phone Number?<p>The reasons for asking for a Phone Number are to prevent abuse, better control spam and make the accounts more secure.<p>More apps are now requiring a Phone Numbers to create an account. I also know some people are against sharing to much information.<p>Would you provide a number if it was justified? Are the reasons above justifiable?
======
Mendenhall
Heck no. They will sell the number to marketers etc. They will get hacked and
let my number out. They will send texts or calls or alerts. Their policies
will change when new company buys them.....

------
bikamonki
Why require the number? So you can send an activation/recovery code over SMS?
Virtual numbers and pre-activated SIMs are easily accessible nowadays. You'd
mitigate but not prevent abuse nor spam. In terms of security, SMS is NOT
recommended to communicate sensitive data.

That being said, only a tiny few of us are concerned about privacy, most app
users aren't, otherwise FB wouldn't have a billion users.

~~~
warewolf
These are really great points. The thought process is that it will be used for
authentication and recovery. I would say Virtual Numbers are a concern but
most cost money and an email is free to create. Which was why I said better
control spam. If they want to pay money to be a clown and troll I've already
won anyway.

I think you are right about the concern of privacy. The scary part is most
don't even read the Terms and Policy Agreement.

------
sharemywin
I've given my phone number to microsoft and google but that's about it.

~~~
bikamonki
Which is to say: everyone has your number now ;)

------
corecoder
For a professional service where I can give the number of my employer, I
might, but I'd be reluctant, as a few companies will start calling every day
in an attempt to sell you the service.

------
Finnucane
That's strictly need-to-know. So for most it's not. but then, I also use a
fake empty Facebook account for sites that use social login.

------
rayj
no. I don't trust many apps other than maybe apple. I assume anything I enter
will be sold to the highest bidder.

------
macscam
i think it's a good idea. It makes bans more permanent.

